# Polyps



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi all!I'm new to this board. Any ways, I had a colonoscopy done last Sept. Everything turned out fine EXCEPT they had to remove a polyp. It was fairly large to -2cm and it was the "bad" sort of polyp, the adenoma tubular kind. However, when it was tested, thank God, it was benign. I have to go back this Sept. again for another colonoscopy for a check up since I had this polyp. Any how, has anyone else experienced this? I was told that I was really young to be having such a large polyp (I'm 25). I'm really worried about this polyp growth.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Polyps are the sort of thing that happens to everyone if they live long enough, which is why the do routine colonoscopies on older people.25 is young, but it sounds like there was only one. There is a disorder that causes people your age to have dozens of polyps and they are the ones that need the most watching.Most polyps never develop into anything else, but given enough time some of them can become cancerous, so since you have had a polyp already it is important to get screened regularly to get any more that develop removed before they become a problem. It usually takes a long time between the polyp forming and cancer to happen (like years and years) so as long as you keep up with them.What is sort of important to watch is what develops over the next 5-10 years. This polyp could either be a one off fluke, or you could just be someone that is more likely than normal to get polyps. Getting regular follow ups is the next step. If they keep popping up then you need to be very regular about follow ups, if you don't get any more in the near term, you may still need followups more often than someone else your age, but less frequently than someone who gets several to dozens polyps developing each and every year.If you have relatives that got colon cancer in their 30's and 40's that also tends to call for watching you more closely as developing dozens of polyps early in life is genetic (runs in families) But the same genetic issue can sometimes happen in a few cells in someone and develop a polyp, the longer you live the more often this happens.Diet-wise since you had one polyp there may be a few things you can do to try to avoid getting more. Taking calcium supplements. Eating 5 servings of veggies a day (not including the ones that are mostly starch), include cabbage family veggies a few times a week in that. Limit your consumption of charred meats. Either microwave the meat, cook at low temps, or marinate it before you eat it. Meat cooked at high temps inside can have compounds that mutate cells. Meat cooked over open flames has some additional compounds that can mutate cells. Mutations can lead to polyps if you get the right one in the right gene.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

PS you can have one or two of the veggie servings as fruit if you prefer.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi. I was in the same boat. I'm 29 now, but when I had the first test (a barium enema) they discovered a smaller version of your type of polyp-and mine was also benign! No family history of any colon cancer but my father has had some polyps but NOT the kind I had. I only had the one and I was told to have a colonscopy in three years which I did this past August. No polyps. Had ulcerative proctitis but no polyps! You should be fine and yes, it is a very rare thing to come across a 25 year old with that type of polyp but my dr said it was becoming more common and they were doing research on it to find out why! Good luck-polyps as you know, are slow growing-in a year there should be no sign of any more! I must say, it's nice hearing that someone else is in the same boat....


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for your help everyone. I feel more at ease about having this. I thank the lord that I caught it early


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

Actually, it could have been much worse...the good thing was that you had a tubular type and not a flat (sessile) type of polyp. You were able to have yours removed via a cautery snare during the colonoscopy. If your polyp had been a sessile one, you would have had to have surgery to have it removed...


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

4WillieCYa, I guess it could have been worse, eh. So, in a way I guess I am lucky for the type of polyp I had?Thanks


----------



## DonGilbert (Jan 14, 2003)

I am curious as what caused you to get the colonoscopy in the first place? Was it pain? I am 31 and had a barium enema which was normal but have heard these tests were not that good. I am only 31 and it scares me you are so young and had a bad polyp.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

Yep..count you blessings...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

Dear Tired of thisWell, I had D for a long time. After a lot of tests (blood, stool, etc.) and all of them coming back negative I was then scheduled for a colonoscopy. Plus, I use to have the pain in my stomach as well.


----------

